# DB Snowboard Designs



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

In your personal opinion which one of these looks the best. Which is the most appealing to you? If I gave you $200-$300 to throw around which would you buy?

Please be honest, i need to know which design looks best.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

i like all of them personally the first one Sundown, looks the coolest i think,


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah i like Sundown too but I have gone for Drip as its normally what I look like after a day on the slopes... covered in blood and stuck in the snow.


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Hehe, thanks guys!

Keep the votes/opinions coming!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

I like Galaxy the best myself, especially on a snowboard, since the board is usually going by so fast the onlookers can't tell what some of the others are.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

Lemme reprase that...

I like Galaxy best on a snowboard when it's on the go.

For display, I'd say Sundown.


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Yea, I was thinking about that when I was designing the galaxy one. It'd be cool to get a straight on shot of somebody doing a grab with the galaxy just sitting in the middle of a picture. 

But then again...


----------



## Arden (Oct 9, 2003)

For me, it's a toss-up between the Galaxy, which I voted for, and the Sundown.  If I had $600 to buy 2 boards, I'd get both.


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

arden: since I had a vote I went ahead and voted for Sundown...representing you.  

As a note: I don't want anybody else voting for two (MODERATORS DO NOT EDIT THIS POLL!) it's very important that I get one final board choosen by the public.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2003)

Sundown and Galaxy are the two I like most, but Galaxy seemed to lack enough "content".  I voted Sundown.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

It's not about the content, really, as much as the design, I think.

Trip, are you planning on getting a board made from whichever design we choose?  Or what?


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2003)

Yea, I get the board and some "other" stuff.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Yea, I get the board and some "other" stuff. *



Hmmm... details?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 10, 2003)

Definitely the Drip one 
I like Galaxy too, but Drip is much simpler.


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks guys! But I still want more input on these designs, so PLEASE get the word out on this poll. I really need more *real votes.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 10, 2003)

either drip or stand, they are both ten times better then the other two.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Post this on Spymac, at any given time they ave at least 200 people active.  You'll be sure to get many votes.


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2003)

Spymac? Ha! I'll just get flamed to a crisp.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

Yarr, ve may be small, but ve are a community!


----------



## Androo (Oct 11, 2003)

Drip for sure, it seems like the most "snowboardy".


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

That's what I thought


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

LOL, no one's voted for #2.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 12, 2003)

I voted for number 2!  But I didn't actually vote - I just wrote down that 2 and 3 were the best.  I'll go vote - 2 is tight.


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

Yay! One vote for #2!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mr. k (Oct 12, 2003)

I could vote again....
but trip - just buy #2.  It's the best - and you know it.


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

Can't mr. K it's only got one vote. And I didn't say anything about buying a board...did i.  I said I "get" the board.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Are these premade designs, or do they design the board for you?


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

I made these designs. The company will use my final design.


----------



## RPS (Oct 12, 2003)

Sundown all the way baby.  Nice work Trip.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 12, 2003)

Tight you get to design a snowboard 
But definetly - tree is number one, and drip is number two.  The other two are just too dark - they would look bad out in the Utah snow.
God - snowboarding in Utah must be fun.  My friend used to go out there all the time and he said there weren't just inches of snow - there were feet!  I get up into the mountains in montana once a year and that's great - but the rockies down south sound like so much fun!


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

So will the company mass-produce your design?  That would be very cool.


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

Can't say much right now. When I choose my final design I'll let you guys know everything. Though you might have to remind me to inform you!


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh, we'll remind you.  You can be sure of that.


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok, I've decided that Monday the 20th will officially be the final day for voting. Whatever design has the most votes by that day will be the one I go with.

Any votes after the 20th will be invalid.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Just close the poll at that time.  That's what Ed did for the chat client icon, remember?

Looks like it'll be Sundown.  Quite a nice design.


----------



## foo (Oct 28, 2003)

must be different because I like the tree...


----------



## Trip (Nov 16, 2003)

All right the votes came in and...
...I didn't even place in the top ten. I should've known, i'll never win a contest in my life. You can get the details here:

http://www.bd-snowboards.com/


----------



## phatcactus (Nov 16, 2003)

As much as I like Sundown (hey, my old band's name!), the winner, Orange, makes me giggle hard.

Yeah, like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow... you definitely should have beat out #9 and 10... what the hell were people thinking when they voted??

I agree, though, Orange is pretty funny.  It's just so unique...

Oh well, better luck next time, Trip.  Lots and lots of it.


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah #9 definetely sucks, Orange is really cool, id snowboard on that if i actually snowboarded


----------

